

Ask HN: Google desktop search is dead, what do you use to mine your computer? - Concours

I'm looking for an alternative to the dead google search for desktop (http://googledesktop.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-desktop-update.html), do you know of any alternative?
======
runjake
I use "desktop search" apps as my UI, forgoing and hiding as much as a I can,
things like the Dock and Start Menu.

On Mac, I use Spotlight. CMD+Space to activate.

On Windows, I use the default Windows search functionality in Windows 7, it's
fantastic. Windows key to activate.

On Linux, I used Beagle a bit.

Here's a list for further research:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_search_engines#Desktop_search_engines)

